# White RS with Blue wheels.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 15, 2012)

Ah no, not for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Softened response: Cool wheels but a bit loud for me in that color.


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

Haters gonna 'mire. I like it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 15, 2012)

coolalex said:


> Haters gonna 'mire. I like it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Didn't say I hated it, just not my cup of tea. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

I like it too! I like people who aren't afraid to do something a little different with their cars.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

You could slap those wheels on Gateway1's Riviera blue TT-RS. Looks like he deleted all of the threads with pictures. 

I see Princeton Audi still has it. 
http://www.princetonaudinj.com/new/Audi/2013-Audi-TT+RS-1d2b6b930a0a00de013c31c868d86a60.htm


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I just saw a Beetle 60S in that color. It's actually really nice in person.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I just saw a Beetle 60S in that color. It's actually really nice in person.


I'm a fan too. That RS just needs some darker accents, wheels, etc. The perfect Miami car.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Softened response: Cool wheels but a bit loud for me in that color.


Wheels are these, this type of wheels are used on some S-models like S8, S3 and so on.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

I know this is vortex and call, but lets try to at least keep absurd things like this out of our area.

Thanks,
Regular Person.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

joneze93tsi said:


> I know this is vortex and call, but lets try to at least keep absurd things like this out of our area.
> 
> Thanks,
> Regular Person.


Why would you want to see the same TTRS with the OEM colors/wheels over and over again? Go to Audiusa.com for that. I like seeing different things on here :thumbup:

Thanks,
Person Who Thinks Outside The Box.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

RisR32 said:


> Why would you want to see the same TTRS with the OEM colors/wheels over and over again? Go to Audiusa.com for that. I like seeing different things on here :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks,
> Person Who Thinks Outside The Box.


Kids today, I swear. :facepalm:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

RisR32 said:


> I like it too! I like people who aren't afraid to do something a little different with their cars.


Like this one with red wheels.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

R5T said:


> Like this one with red wheels.


Love!

here is mine.. that is why I am saying what I am lol.. I love little pops of color...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice Pink accents.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm all for personalizing your stuff but those blue and red wheels are ugly as sin.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I think red wheels look better on a white car.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Colored wheels are hard to pull off without making me think you should be hanging with vin diesel and driving your civic under 18 wheelers.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

lpriley32 said:


> Colored wheels are hard to pull off without making me think you should be hanging with vin diesel and driving your civic under 18 wheelers.


I don't know why it is hard to pull off, this BMW does IMHO.
I think this is just the same idea as the RS above with the addition of blue mirrors.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Not my cup of tea. To each their own though. I just think it detracts from the beauty of the car.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

GROCE


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> You could slap those wheels on Gateway1's Riviera blue TT-RS. Looks like he deleted all of the threads with pictures.
> 
> I see Princeton Audi still has it.
> http://www.princetonaudinj.com/new/Audi/2013-Audi-TT+RS-1d2b6b930a0a00de013c31c868d86a60.htm



Yup, and they will for a long, long time. That guy who ordered it screwed them over.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

tierwun said:


> Yup, and they will for a long, long time. That guy who ordered it screwed them over.


Agreed. I thought about buying that Riviera Blue TT RS from the Princeton dealership, and was in touch with the sales rep on it for a few emails, but then decided that if I bought a custom ordered color like that I would forever see a car in my garage that has a color that meant something to someone else but not to me. I mean, it's a nice color and all, but I would see "custom car ordered by someone else" all the time. At the right price, I might do it, but not at current asking price.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> At the right price, I might do it, but not at current asking price.


The original guy had a deal with them for $3500 off MSRP. If you were really interested I'm sure you could get the same. Not sure if that is the right price for you.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

that bmw is a different blue
the ttrs blue wheels looks plasti-dipped blaze blue..


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

LynxFX said:


> The original guy had a deal with them for $3500 off MSRP. If you were really interested I'm sure you could get the same. Not sure if that is the right price for you.


There is probably quite a bit of room to negotiate, but to make me look at the car in my garage as my car and not someone else's special order, it would probably take more than they're willing to deal right now. Bottom line, I guess, is I'm not a fan enough of the color to buy, (but everyone has a price, right?).

I ended up ordering a 2013 in an Audi Exclusive color that I'll be pretty happy with.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> I ended up ordering a 2013 in an Audi Exclusive color that I'll be pretty happy with.


What color did you go with? I originally ordered a '13 in Samoa orange back in June. It still wasn't picked up for production by November so I said screw it and bought a car off the lot. I'm surprised they are still taking custom orders since they get pushed to the back of the queue and most dealer allocations are filled. (Not sold mind you) So hopefully your dealer doesn't string you along like they did me.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

My favored white TT RS with red wheels. (anodized look)


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

That red on white looks really good. Especially with the anodized look.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

LynxFX said:


> What color did you go with? I originally ordered a '13 in Samoa orange back in June. It still wasn't picked up for production by November so I said screw it and bought a car off the lot. I'm surprised they are still taking custom orders since they get pushed to the back of the queue and most dealer allocations are filled. (Not sold mind you) So hopefully your dealer doesn't string you along like they did me.


Ordered Samoa Orange. 

Yeah, I'm a little worried and hope it the order doesn't fall apart. I got my sales rep contact through a friend in the Audi Club who has bought several cars from him, and my initial contact with the sales rep so far gives me confidence in him. He says this is all a secure order and not to worry, and we have a build date starting in Week 14 (first week of April). If by mid April I don't see progress at the factory, I'll work out another plan or end up keeping my Corvette or something.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> Ordered Samoa Orange.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a little worried and hope it the order doesn't fall apart. I got my sales rep contact through a friend in the Audi Club who has bought several cars from him, and my initial contact with the sales rep so far gives me confidence in him. He says this is all a secure order and not to worry, and we have a build date starting in Week 14 (first week of April). If by mid April I don't see progress at the factory, I'll work out another plan or end up keeping my Corvette or something.


You bastard!! 

Definitely keep on them. I was given multiple production dates, talked directly with reps at Audi USA, had the GM call and ultimately everything they told me was a lie (or an unconfirmed date). And this was at the start of the the MY13 product when there were lots of allocations available. 

Did you get the carbon mirrors? There is an R8 GT in Samoa with the carbon mirrors that looks really good.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

LynxFX said:


> You bastard!!
> 
> Definitely keep on them. I was given multiple production dates, talked directly with reps at Audi USA, had the GM call and ultimately everything they told me was a lie (or an unconfirmed date). And this was at the start of the the MY13 product when there were lots of allocations available.
> 
> Did you get the carbon mirrors? There is an R8 GT in Samoa with the carbon mirrors that looks really good.




Yeah, I got carbon mirrors and the Titanium package.

I saw a Samoa Orange R8 GT at our club's AudiFest (October) HPDE last year. Can't remember if it had carbon mirrors. Car looked great, though. Turns out, the Samoa Orange is almost exactly the same color as my Z06's Atomic Orange. I think it'll look good on a TT RS, that is, if I can actually get it.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not sure how that Princeton TT RS is optioned but I'd have considered it if I hadn't already bought mine. I like things that stand out a bit and it wouldn't bother me that it was someone else's choice.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

NamJa said:


> I'm not sure how that Princeton TT RS is optioned but I'd have considered it if I hadn't already bought mine. I like things that stand out a bit and it wouldn't bother me that it was someone else's choice.


To each his own, as they say. I suppose I might yet get it if my samoa orange order falls apart.

As for options, it has the tech package, heated front seats, all weather mats, trunk liner, first aid kit, and black alcantara.


----------

